# 'Clifton To Easton' - a bit of old-fashioned liberal poverty tourism



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2012)

In the words of Martin from the Bristol Culture blog:



> If I had paid for the video, I would ask for my money back. But the film is no better than the GCSE English Literature style of the poem, with the easiest of cliches from ladies-who-lunch in the Clifton cafes to shops in multicultural Easton that sell prayer mats and prayer hats.


 
Ouch


----------



## xenon (Sep 4, 2012)

Ooh, look at the brown peple and the poverty / culture. "I'm too scared to leave Redland generally".

Fucking maggots.

(I might have missed something here...)


----------



## big eejit (Sep 5, 2012)

There's a funny response to that article in the comments section - I know an intelligent and amusing comment on the Evening Post website!

by nogbutt
Tuesday, September 04 2012, 2:45PM

“off easton road, i was born and raised
to be honest my childhood is a bit of a haze
chewing the khat, and relaxing all cool
and robbing some poets, when i was meant to be at school

when a couple of cops, who were up to no good
started asking questions 'bout my nationhood
my mom got a fright, 'cause she's easily scared
and said, "you're going to go and live with your aunt in berkeley square"

i whistled for a car, and when it got near
the license plate said "r1ch b0i" and he gave me a sneer
i guess that this kind of thing is hardly rare
so i walked to my kingdom in berkeley square

i got up to the house about 7 or 8
and texted my fam', "yo homes, smell you later"
looked at my social standing, i was finally there
to lord it up on my throne, in berkeley square”

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/minu...ry-16812152-detail/story.html#comment-3394793


----------

